# How old is too old to cut a bull?



## Kim (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 5 year old Highland bull, he's just pasture art. I have gotten into the miniature Herefords and don't want him breeding them, so my question is can I cut him at his age? Will it change his personality? No one wants to buy him so I think I may just keep him. He is a gorgeous big white bull and I don't want him to be food. Thanks in advance, Kim in GA


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 16, 2010)

At this size/age, it would be best to have him "pinched".  Cutting or banding would be quite dangerous, and he risk of infection on those huge scrotums is very real.


----------



## Kim (Nov 16, 2010)

What is pinched? I am new to this issue. Kim in GA


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 16, 2010)

Most large animal vets (and many farmers/ranchers) have a tool called a "burdizzo".  This is specially made to fit over the scrotum and pinch the cords and arteries to the testicle.  There is no blood or open wound, and the testicles just wither away.  I use this method on bulls that are too large to cut.  I do not band anything because I've had some that got tetanus or other infections after banding.


----------



## Kim (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks JHM47,
 I will call my vet tomorrow. Kim


----------



## 5Jerseygirls (Oct 5, 2011)

Kim, Did you castrate your bull? If so what method and how is he now. I have a 3 year old I want to keep. He is not mean yet and I want to keep it that way. I'm hoping to hear from others who have already castrated mature bulls and how it has affected their personalities. Any one who can chime in on this issue would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 5, 2011)

Jerseygirls
We pinch the bulls that dont quite make the grade and bull calves who would never make the grade. The calves just turn into steers behaving fairly calm but the more mature guys still think they are bulls for a while at least with all tackle working. But the good news is your girls wont give birth to a Jersey / Highland cross bull - can you imagine a Jersey bull with Highland horns


----------



## brentr (Oct 5, 2011)

Echo the sentiments of the burdizzo or bloodless castrators.  One addtional thing to be aware of: with a bull that mature, the rest of his equipment will still function.  He'd still be able to mount and service a cow, and will still have the mindset to do so.  Be aware of any risk of STD in your cattle if he's running with your cows.


----------



## 5Jerseygirls (Oct 6, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> Echo the sentiments of the burdizzo or bloodless castrators.  One addtional thing to be aware of: with a bull that mature, the rest of his equipment will still function.  He'd still be able to mount and service a cow, and will still have the mindset to do so.  Be aware of any risk of STD in your cattle if he's running with your cows.


How long will he be fertile after the burdizzo and will his "man purse" eventually fall off or shrivel and stay with him forever.  It is close to the size of a boxer's punching bag.  
Once the testosterone is out of his system could he STILL become aggressive when a cow is in heat?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 6, 2011)

5Jerseygirls said:
			
		

> brentr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will remain fertile for a couple weeks after the testes are removed.  Since you are castrating him past maturity, he will most likely still show his bully characteristics when a cow's in heat.  He'd make a great gomer bull, though.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 24, 2011)

Once pinched, even after he becomes sterile, he will still have much of the same "desire" and ability he had before. His personality so to speak, probably will not change much from my observations in the past. If docile now, he will likely remain so.


----------



## Kim (Oct 26, 2011)

It's been awhile, but I sold my bull. The people wanted him to breed and it worked out for all of us. Thanks everyone


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 10, 2012)

sounds like it worked out well in the end


----------

